# Can Rats...Yell at You?



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

Um...Millie is starting to get vocal with me, in a really weird way. She's becoming really hard to reign in and really protests staying still. I had to wrangle her from under the bed and pick her up, during which time she escaped like three times and squealed at me, really not letting me get a hold on her. Like, I couldn't even touch her and she'd run, then come back, then run again. She got under the bed and beyond the "safe zone" and ventured where there are wires and such - which is where she now prefers to flee, unfortunately. I try my best to keep her off of the floor for this reason when I'm in the dorm (at my permanent home it's not an issue as there is less clutter) and allow her to free range on my bed and on the shelves next to my bed. I also emptied out a round shoe carousel that they like to hop in and out of. When I finally put her back in the cage and put her into her hammock cube, she immediately turned and screamed at me. It was weird, like she was reprimanding me or something. I've never seen anything like it. Then she got into that weird standing up stance and I scritched her and she was stone still. I backed off because I've never seen her in that posture except when she's challenging Daisy. It's like she was angry with me for putting her back.

She also sleeps with her eyes open, leading me to unintentionally startled her awake today, at which point she made the same sound. That time it was actually kind of funny, because she was just like "WHAT THE" and then was all relieved to see it was me and started licking me and playing with my hand.

She's been getting intense with the squeaking lately. It's not breathing problems. It's almost like play/attack squeaking. But, she never bites or anything. She doesn't even really squrim. She just gets really startled and starts yelling. Then, she snaps out of it and becomes an angel again. It just makes me jump out of my skin every time because I never expect her to go all super-screech on me like that.

So, the question is, can rats actually...scream _at_ you? ??? I don't know if she's yelling at me or just spooked. She made the same sound yesterday when she got her hand stuck between the bars, and when she climbed up onto the same door today while I was opening it to hop onto me. It's both hilarious and sort of distressing. But, I'm not really that worried. I'm just curious as to whether or not rats can direct their anger at a person like that.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, they can reprimand you. But, it sounds like she was just spooked. I hand raised mine but still the act of capturing an unwilling escapee is very predatory an will get the best rat scared. When they yell at you, it is like the "squeaks" they yell at their friends with - sort of squaky in my mischief.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Short answer... Yes. Rats will try various behaviors to communicate with you, obviously vocalizing works to get what she wants or to get you to understand... Honestly, you wouldn't be surprised if a dog barked to be let into or out of the house, once you start thinking dog class, or better, intelligence it's easier to wrap your mind around what your rats may be doing.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

One of my girls yells at me any time I pick her up... If she's not really feeling it, she'll start squeaking when I grab her. If she's determined to not be caught (like at the end of free range when I need her back in the cage), she'll squawk and scream; then when she's back in the cage, she'll try to escape or just ignore me in indignant anger.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

I've gotten a rebuke from Loki. It was kind of entertaining.

I cut up pickles for them to eat, and they went off to their areas away from the others. Loki sometimes like to eat in the litter tray. Seriously, I have three rats in a DCN, and she decides to take comfort where she poops. Strange rat. So I picked her up and put her on the tray. She squeaked when I did it. Then she got back in. I picked her up again; another squeak of indignation. This time she got the hint and went somewhere else. 

I've gotten painful squeaks before when Latte had a gouge on her back. That's one way of yelling.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My queen rat Blanche can be picked up whenever I want to without any problems unless she is doing something she doesn't want to stop doing. Then she will call me names. Good thing for her I can't speak rat, lol.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

These have been entertaining to read.

I got a hint of it yesterday when I was hanging out with the boys in the master bathroom. Oliver was climbing around my legs...but when I went to pick him up (usually not a big deal) he did the squawking thing. Not out of pain... but more like a "Daaaaad! I've got too many things to explore!" So I released him and let him go on his way. I later picked him up and he was fine (I was afraid that he would learn that "squawk = release").

Barry, on the other hand? He will squirm for squirming's sake. He's named after The Flash, and boy, does he live up to his name!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't actually think it's a bad thing for your rats to be able to tell you "NO". Communication is a two way street and to some degree we have to respect our furry friend's feelings too. 

Oddly, I'm the person here most likely to be accused of saying that the human has to be the alpha of the rat/human social dynamic... but that doesn't mean we have to bully our furry friends to maintain some basic elements of authority. As parents, sometimes we have to go along with what our kids want, as rat parents sometimes the same rules apply.

Actually, Max our second true shoulder rat was such a spoiled brat that when she didn't get her way she would avoid me for days... even treats didn't help... she might come out to take the treat, but then she would just flip me the tail and stomp off... She lived her life pretty much free range in the house so when I say we didn't see her for days, I mean just that... if she was mad at me, I knew it and she didn't forgive easily. No skritches, no snuggles, no hugs until she was ready to forgive me... Honestly I prefer rats that just squeak and get over it. Still, you can't always let your rats always have their way.


----------



## musicalrats (Oct 5, 2014)

I've only had my rats yell at me when I've spooked them awake like you described. But my rat Commodore is very vocal with my other rat Sparrow, with such things as "You're grooming me too hard!" or "Get off you're squishing me!" or "Hey that's my food!" Sparrow has never said a word. I think some rats are more vocal than others.


----------

